# J'ai renversé du café sur mon iBook



## coral (30 Mai 2008)

Hello.

Accident stupide, j'ai renversé une demi tasse de Nespresso sur le clavier de mon iBook. J'ai essuyé tout de suite, mais apparement le clavier ne fonctionne plus. J'ai pu me loggé sur le compte "invité" (je ne peux pas taper le mdp correctement), j'ai lancé l'éditeur de texte ... les caractères du clavier ne correspondent pas à ce qui est saisi dans le texte, certaines touches restent bloquées ...

Bref, je pense que le clavier est mort.

Savez-vous si il est possible de trouver un clavier ? Où ? Il s'agit d'un iBook de 2004, le nappe du clavier se démonte pour accéder à la carte wifi ou à la mémoire.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Dans un clavier, il n'y a pratiquement que des contacts, lesquels peuvent avoir été englués dans le café ou le sucre (partie mécanique) et/ou court-circuités par ces dépôts (partie électrique)...

Si tu penses que ton clavier est bon à jeter, ça vaudrait quand même le coup d'essayer de le rincer abondamment à l'eau déminéralisée (une fois démonté). Il a de grandes chances de le voir repartir.

Vérifie quand même que le café n'a pas également coulé sur la carte-mère de l'iBook.


----------



## coral (30 Mai 2008)

Est-ce que le mac pourrait fonctionner si il y avait des faux contacts sur la carte mère ?


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2008)

coral a dit:


> Est-ce que le mac pourrait fonctionner si il y avait des faux contacts sur la carte mère ?


Oui, si par exemple les entrées du circuit de contrôle du clavier sont touchés par le café renversé, ça n'empêche pas le reste du Mac de continuer de fonctionner.


----------



## boodou (30 Mai 2008)

coral a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Accident stupide, j'ai renversé une demi tasse de Nespresso sur le clavier de mon iBook.



What else ?


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2008)

coral a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Accident stupide, j'ai renversé une demi tasse de Nespresso sur le clavier de mon iBook.



Il faut rapidement verser du coca cola pour décaper le café ...


----------



## itako (30 Mai 2008)

La mesure de base aurait était de surtout pas y toucher, enlever la batterie et le retourner sur la tranche pendant un bon moment et passer au sèche cheveux, attendre 1 ou 2 jours et le démonter et nettoyer l'intérieur avec de l'eau déminéralisé.

C'est ce que j'ai fait avec mon MacBiere, qui semble toujours fonctionner !


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Citation:
> Envoyé par *coral*
> Hello.
> 
> ...


... ou insérer rapidement les tartines ou les croissants dans le lecteur.


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2008)

itako a dit:


> passer au sèche cheveux, attendre 1 ou 2 jours


Oui... j'avais oublié de préciser qu'il faut absolument attendre que le clavier soit absolument sec avant de recommencer à utiliser le Mac. Ça devait tomber sous le sens, mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

Nespresso.... what else?


----------



## boodou (30 Mai 2008)

moi j'aime bien la capsule noire, le "ristretto" à l'italienne


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> ... ou insérer rapidement les tartines ou les croissants dans le lecteur.



Non après, vinaigre, huile, moutarde, sel, poivre et tu as une bonne iVinaigrette réparatrice ...


----------



## coral (31 Mai 2008)

Et oui, what else !! Alala.

Bon, OK, je vais tenter de le rincer avec de l'eau déminéralisée.


----------



## rachmede (31 Mai 2008)

Un peu d'acide sulfurique, versé abondamment sur le mac pourrait aussi contribuer à stabiliser son état... au moins il serait complètement mort et il n'y aurait vraiment plus rien à tenter.


----------



## boodou (1 Juin 2008)

coral a dit:


> Et oui, what else !! Alala.



il faut reconnaître que tu nous tends la perche en citant la marque de ton café


----------

